# netmap pipe vs netgraph



## ali reza (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi all
Is it possible that we considered netmap pipe as an alternative netgraph?


----------



## junovitch@ (May 4, 2016)

I'm not sure what you are trying to do but more details would help and those details on the freebsd-net mailing list would probably be the best avenue for Netmap support.


----------

